# anyone been to Isle of wight



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

We are thinking of going to the Isle of wight using the redfunnel ferry, are the roads suitable for a 7.5m motorhome and is it possible to follow the coast road all the way round.
any other info greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks L & S.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

We have been looking at going later this year...never been, but found an offer for ferry and 3 or 5 nights camping with Red Funnel for a very reasonable price. We rang them, but they said they had not got the sites sorted yet for this year but to keep an eye on the website. As for the roads can't help you there, but a few of the CL's seem to be on the coast and access says suitable for motorhomes.

Regards
Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi L&S

I think amongst others Sallytraffic is your man here. I would send him a pm with a link to this thread just in case he does not see it


stew


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*IOW*

Hi,
We have been there several times - its very nice.

I recall a resident there saying that the local council had made it awkward to move about freely on the island with his m/home - but the main roads are fine.

We have only ever left our van at one of the red funnel recommended sites and travelled around on our scooter.

Bus services are good and there are loads of places to visit.

We will be going again this year - we definitely recommend it.

Happy Travels


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Isle of wight*

Hi My Wife and I went last year with wightlink got 5 night camping and the ferry for £105 7.5 metre motorhome. drove around the Island fine stayed at the orchard site bus stop outside if you need it. Well worth the visit.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We went along time ago in a Merc Pioneer C class. Never again. The ferry cost was astronomical I think £90 each way and to round off our day I was queuing in the foot passenger taxi queue for 2 hours befors someone kindly pointed it out, albeit rolling around on the floor while they did it. I then had to wait for the ferry to come in, the taxi drivers to stop laughing and pointing at us and the taxis to move on before I could get out again, just in time to miss the ferry leaving at the correct departure point.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi L&S
> 
> I think amongst others Sallytraffic is your man here. I would send him a pm with a link to this thread just in case he does not see it
> 
> stew


1 'f' stew

Yes in the main ok I'm not sure about the Ventnor area because of the hills (but buses make it ok) and there is the road collapse at one of the chines. IOW roads are different can be narrow and lumpy but its the IOW drivers that you have to watch out for.

PS orchards is good.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We've already been three times (first as tuggers) in the last four years and are planning to go again in April. So, yes, you can gather that we really enjoy the IoW.

We've had no problems with our 7.2m motorhome, although you do need to keep a wary eye open for roads which have that 6'6" width limit (we've sneaked along a few without any bother and without being caught, mind you.) Parking has always been OK too.

Certainly you can drive all the way round the coast road, and there are some brilliant views and pleasant beaches along the way. If you stick to the main roads you'll be fine, and the fact that there's much less traffic over there means even the narrower ones shouldn't be too much of a challenge.

However....we've never been in high season, and we've heard tales that it all gets very busy during the peak summer holiday months. Just waiting for Red Funnel to release their special inclusive rates for this year before booking again. The previous offer has been around £110 for motorhome, up to four passengers and five nights at a choice of really good sites (including hookup) which is a terrific bargain as the return ferry alone is about £80. Ferries are punctual too, and the crossing takes less than 60 mins.

Just a personal opinion, but we preferred Southlands to The Orchards, although if you have young children the choice might be the other way round. The only downside to the inclusive offer is that you are limited to one campsite and can't do the typical MH thing of one night here, next night there etc.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Do not go the isle of wight this June!
The isle of wight festival is on, it will be heaving.

Not sure why you are paying so much on the ferry (red funnel), the last time we took the truck over 6.5m, it cost us £55.
That said I did hear that there were going to be some price increases.

My other half is from IOW, we go there a few times a year.

wilse


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

My experience was that the ferries were overpriced. Unless you book a cheap deal its about £120 return with a 6.5m van. The resorts were like a throwback to the 50's, all very rundown and in need of a lick of paint (or a bulldozer). The car parks are the worst, they seem to employ rejects from the SS to extract the maximum cash from you. Watch the small print on the signs, not exactly motorhome friendly.


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Went a couple of years ago with our 7.5m Kontiki and had no problems getting around or parking (although I must admit that it was a little tricky finding space in Ventnor - but no worse than most small towns on the mainland). However it was worth the effort as the (free) botanical gardens were very good, as was the coastal walk.

We stayed at the Orchards which proved to be a good choice (ferry/site 5 night deal) - although we were surprised to have to pay extra for swimming pool passes. From the site there is a nice cycle path and the local town (Yarmouth) is worth a visit. We did use the bus (stop outside of the site) and found it a relaxing way to visit the island - although not the cheapest option.

You must visit the Needles and the old fort on the headland (but I would avoid the garish Alum bay complex). Also lots of nice walking available.

Enjoy 

We will go back again sometime as there


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for your replies,I've phoned redfunnel earlier today to ask about this years deals.........they told me the prices had risen due to fuel costs andthe sites were not giving as much discounts because they are doing excellent trade without needing to discount site fees.
The languard site has been dropped as an agreement could not be reached.
I was qouted £162 all in for a 7.5m Kontiki with 5 nights site fees in september,this included a £25 supplement to cover length & height of van.

Quite reasonable I thought :wink: 

Regards, L & S.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

> I was qouted £162 all in for a 7.5m Kontiki with 5 nights site fees in september,this included a £25 supplement to cover length & height of van.


That's a fair old increase on previous years, but we'll still go - if only for the fresh lobster at Salty's in Yarmouth! Seriously, though, we've always really enjoyed our trips to the IoW, so much so that a couple of friends are coming with us this time.....thinks......if they pay half the cost, that makes it even cheaper for us!

Anyway, hope you love it.


----------



## 105891 (Jul 16, 2007)

*RED FUNNEL OFFER*

Hi All, Just had a nice lady on the phone from Red Funnel to tell me the new deal for the Orchards site in May 5.5 mtr van 2 adults 5 nights £127 at this price booked straight away,cant wait to go first time for us on IOW but everybody that i have spoken to gives glowing reports.Hope this helps happy motoring stuart


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all
We have booked to go to Southlands in mid-May for 7 nights with hook up/water tap and return Red Funnel ferry crossings from Lymington for £157. Our van is 5.525m and I think there was a small supplement as we were over 5.5 :roll: . Didn't seem a bad price really. Haven't been to IOW for yeeears but understand you can buy a weeks tickets to tootle around at your leisure. Can't wait and hope for good weather (for a change).

Have fun!

Lyn & Steve


----------

